# Where to buy 921?



## Jim Christian (Dec 2, 2002)

Where can I buy a 921?


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Locally or mail order?

Mail order will eventually work, but substantial waiting lists have built up at a number of online sites, so it may take a while for sites to clear out their backlog and begin shipping out units. Hence, if you were to place an order today at a popular site (e.g. Dish Depot), it might take a month or so (but who can say exactly?).

Locally, it really depends. Some retailers haven't gotten any, others get a few each week and if you can get one reserved, you can own one immediately. Sometimes it requires much begging and pleading, or showing up as soon as they open or coming back several times to give a deposit and picking up the unit later.


----------



## ggw2000 (Dec 22, 2003)

Jim Christian said:


> Where can I buy a 921?


I have been searching for a month now for one. Trust me when I say it is miss and miss usually. But maybe tomorrow there is light at the end of the tunnel. I know a place that says they got 8 of them in yesterday. Mine is suppose to ship tomorrow :hurah: . When I know that it has shipped and I have a tracking # I will find out how many they have left and post details with 800 number to order.. Gerry


----------



## ggw2000 (Dec 22, 2003)

I said that I would post when my 921 shipped. If you want a JVC 921 call the following place: Vanns (in montana). Phone # 1-800-769-5668. Ask for the JVC TU-DVR921RU. As of 3 pm EST this afternoon they had 5 left. The person I talked to today also said they are scheduled to get 10 a week for the next few weeks... Good Luck and post your results here if you would... Gerry


----------



## sam-tip (Aug 12, 2003)

Yep Thanks for the info. Just order one from vanns.com

I have purchased from them before. Good place.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2004)

called vanns.com today at 1:00pm, there response was they sold out earlier today.


jim svare


----------



## fr8flyr (May 4, 2003)

Ordered mine last night from the web site. Checked with them today and it should be here Wed. I must have gotten one of the last ones in stock.

Earl


----------



## ggw2000 (Dec 22, 2003)

jsvare said:


> called vanns.com today at 1:00pm, there response was they sold out earlier today.
> 
> jim svare


Jim, did you asked them when their next shipment is coming in? As stated earlier I was told that they were suppose to get 10 a week. Sorry you missed out  Gerry


----------



## ayalbaram (Aug 4, 2003)

I have one up on ebay and another one available both in stock pm me if you're looking for one. selling for $1299


----------



## satdish (Dec 30, 2003)

i have two in stock getting ready to put onto ebay and i have 3 more coming in this week credit card already charged so i know their coming in.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Paying more than list price on EBay is nuts; be patient folks and continue to check with the online retailers (e.g. vssll, dishdepot, etc.). Do not give in to the temptation to line the wallets of opportunistic price gougers!


----------



## psb1013 (Jan 26, 2004)

The release of the 921 reminds me of the time when the Playstation2 first came out (though much less crazy)........people were willing to pay up to $1000+ on E-bay that first week of release!


----------



## JoeQ (Dec 17, 2003)

Slordak said:


> Paying more than list price on EBay is nuts; be patient folks and continue to check with the online retailers (e.g. vssll, dishdepot, etc.). Do not give in to the temptation to line the wallets of opportunistic price gougers!


I agree almost 100%.

I called up and ordered a 921 from Dish King on January 15 and it showed up via UPS today. That is 12 days from phone call to delivery.
Paying $500 (I have been watching what folks are getting) over MSRP on EBAY is nuts when all you have to do is wait 2 weeks.

I would not call them price gougers though. Business is Business. If folks are willing (or stupid enough) to pay more than retail for something they want then that is their choice. No one is putting a gun to their heads forcing them to buy


----------

